# Soooo I got Ripped off !!!!!!!!!!!!



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sooo I got ripped off from someone on this forum pretty Bad a few Hundred dollars I sold a TANK and only got part of my money was told i would get it I trusted this person but then only a few weeks later they sold it for 1100$ when i gave it to them for only 800$ with my 12" plus peacock bass Green Arowana with Cert 200G tank stand and filter this was sold beginning of april now its JUNE and some more lame excuses and On and On and On and On People on this forum that know me know Im a stand up guy and give good deals but now what do I do to recoup my losses it is 350$ that is owed I know what I should do but ill let them see this post before I give out names and let them have 1 more chance but it only goes out till tomorrow oh yeah they even told me that they would give me some indo Dats as payment but that didnt happen so what do I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knwo what i should do hrmmmmm


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

also I even helped this person out before to even go as far as getting him a job at a steel mill and no apreciation of the help i have given him which just sux I should have gotten all the money but i was just being nice now phone calls have ended and phones turned off and once i come onto the forum he loggs off now Im Pissed right off


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah with a response like that on 2 occasions and many attempts I'd actually shame them on here. If they don't contact you after a warning in their inbox that is. If you don't warn them your gonna post their name first it could go against a policy for something. Wouldn't want other honest members to get ripped off either. It has helped me when people warn of others and I was about to deal with them. Then only to watch others not heed the warning and get burned. As a moderator on another forum I let this stuff stay as long as its not heated or rude. Just a name and a story. No swearing or beating down too much. Just my pennies getting thrown out here


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Unfortunately there isn't much that can be done except vent and leave a negative i trader. If you sum up the feedback properly, ie: Not paid in full $xxx instead of $xxx, flipped the sale soon after for $xxx

Sucks when these things happen between two well known members here, hopefully things will work out like it did the last time things like this happened


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Take him to small claims court, file a police report, put a lien on any registered asset he owns (house, apartment...).....sound the townhall bells and let the peasants come with pitch forks and sickles.

Bob's a cool guy. SOrry to see this happy to a buddy on this Forum.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Take him to small claims court, file a police report, put a lien on any registered asset he owns (house, apartment...).....sound the townhall bells and let the peasants come with pitch forks and sickles.
> 
> Bob's a cool guy. SOrry to see this happy to a buddy on this Forum.


+1 It is a very small community, that's not cool.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sigh ! Sorry to hear Bob.

Hate to hear it when nice guy got taken advantage of.

Hate to say. Small amount of $ I don't really care to know the real side of a person. For anything serious and for people I really know well: If you don't have the cash, I can hold till you have it - that is as far as I would go. It is for their own good that they don't spend money that they don't have.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

if its who I think it is hopefully he comes around.... I had to post something like this up to get his attention in the past..... Tough guy to trust.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

well i am not shocked to see this come up, hahaha took you long enough bob!

remember .. i am just 1 phone call away , i got your back


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww, that's terrible  Hope he comes through with the cash for you.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

On topic, Itrader rating isn't worth used toilet paper if people are getting ripped off and still give a positive rating down for a transaction.

You haven't been fully paid 3 months later regardless of what the buyer did with the tank, others need to know. That's what it is for.

Good luck with the resolution, sure not worth the frustration.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

So who is it just so we all know not Yo ever deal with them in the future


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Like I said I'm gonna give a chance so when I get some money I'll delete this thread


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Its terrible you have to even put a post up like this to get their attention. 

Every deal with bob has been more than pleasant. Very stand up guy and easy to deal with. Goes to show there are some people that take advantage of generosity. I would expose the person so that no one else will be ripped off.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

bob has always gave me deals he is a trusting guy that deserves to get his money and what nerve of someone doing transactions and making money and not paying him whats owed


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I know who . You can just come to his house for it Bob. Unless he move.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Bottom feeder's*

To bad there is people out there not to be trusted, Bob you are doing the right thing for sure and have every right to be P----d off. Give the person a chance to make it right
and if they choose not to, well then-----------! Got your back guy. Good luck. Cheers Laurie


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone this got their attention time for this person to make right then I'll delete I always give a chance I could have been ruthless but I'm a nice guy and give everyone a chance back in the day I would have handled differently but lets see what comes of this


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't believe peoe have the nerve to do this type of thing. Especially to stand up members. Bobby picked up my Calvus order and housed them for me for a few days while I was gone to the states. This was without even having met me. Who else would do that?I would like to know who this is if you don't get paid.Good luck.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope this has a good outcome.
I hate seeing people get ripped off doing the things they love....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like there are nice members who don't want to leave negative feedback on iTrader.

I think negative feedback will help others avoid similar unnecessary frustration. It is also a challenge to the members to live up to some common ethical expectation.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I am hopeful that the parties involved step forward and somehow manage to make things right! I feel for your loss.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob is a very good person. I hope he can collect the money. I wonder if he has no money to pay back, he could use the indo dat money that he is selling to pay Bob back... just a thought


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Bob,
you are doing the right thing posting here.

I just hope they make good.

You can PM me their name to add to my do not reply list<G>

Cheers


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll ask this thread be deleted until further notice thanks


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

If this person had no money they have no business buying a expensive item like this they should have focused on life and living 1st


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I learned my lesson when I used to keep saltwater and a member from canreef still owes me $250 but never paid. They even changed their phone number. Don't trust anyone anymore. You know nice guys finish last right, well if u didn't now u know. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

maybe you can change his title from mr.know it all to mr.rip you off


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

With every story there are two sides.. keep this in mind people


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Bob, hopefully this thread will make them wake up and do the right thing. Is more then nice of u trying to give them a chance to make it right, hopefully it will work out for u


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

L!$A said:


> With every story there are two sides.. keep this in mind people


Of course there are two sides to every story. But some things are pretty black and white.

I just want to say that I've dealt with Bob, and like many others, have nothing but good things to say. He has been more than fair in terms of giving the person time to sort things out.

I have also dealt with the other person, and I can say that sadly, it doesn't really surprise me.

Everyone makes mistakes. If he's made a mistake, just own up to it and do the right thing.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok I have talked with the party and is goin to pay me some money so I'll ask again this thread be deleted as I'm brin nice also thanks for people's support yes people make mistakes and have to own up to it and some will learn from their mistakes I hope so mods PLEASE CLOSE THEAD


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think u should wait till u get all your money back then close this thread just to make sure u get paid...just a thought


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I think u should wait till u get all your money back then close this thread just to make sure u get paid...just a thought


Wow Claudia, dems fightin words!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Wow Claudia, dems fightin words!


lol 
I just think that he has to make sure thats all


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow after all that reading i was soo pissed untill i got to the end lol. I hope you get all your money


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As per OP's request, I will close the thread. However, in good conscience, I will NOT DELETE until OP informs the Mod team that he has been paid in full. Normally, I would keep the thread open till the money is in Bob's hand, but he has now asked twice to have this thread closed so I will abide by his wishes. 

Bob, please PM me or one of the mods if you need to have this thread deleted (after being fully paid) or reopened.

Anthony


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Upon OP's request this thread is being closed. Good luck.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So since the member (BeN) never actually paid the OP the money owed, only making more promises that turned out to be as empty as the original one, I am reopening this thread to serve as a warning to BCA members about dealing with a certain individual who have proven to be less than reliable about repaying their debt.

I have also encouraged the OP to post a Negative Feedback and describe what happened as further warning to BCA members thinking about dealing with the member in question.

Normally, I would respect the OP's wishes NOT to name names, but since this desire was based on the hopes that the member in question would do the right thing and pay back the money owed (which hasn't happened), I feel obligated to make it clear in this thread who has done the deed. Not everyone who reads this will do the detective work to figure out the name of the debt ower so I think the community needs to know. Protecting his anonymity is now NO LONGER in the best interest of this site or its members.

It has been almost two months since the latest promise to repay the $$ owed was made. That has been more than sufficient time for a person to make things right. That is why I am taking the unusual step of naming the debt ower, regardless of the OP's good hearted intentions.

skrick, I know you're a really nice guy so I am taking the decision out of your hands. Sorry, but I think this is for the best. 

Have a good day and sorry you had to learn an expensive lesson.

The Mod Team


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Crazy stuff, sorry you didnt get your cash back man, but i will say this I dunno what he owed you but lets say for arguments sake $100. it cost you $"100" to find out this guy is a punk. and what i have learned over the years is that better to lose the cash and have this knowledge and be rid of him , 

good riddance to bad rubbish ..... ya dig


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

the sad part of all this is that a trust has been broken and said scummy individiual will probably come back on here under a different name, BeN, on the off chnace u r reading this, i hope and wish the same thing happens to you only worse and i pray one day u will try the same crap on me


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If this is (BeN) that I think it is. He seems to buy stuff from people and a short time later re-sell for a much higher price. I would not deal with him no matter how much he was willing to pay me let alone wait for payment. skrick is a great guy and does not deserve to get screwed over. I hope (BeN) is known by enough members that he gets shamed into paying his debt. This forum is like a small family there is a crook in there somewhere. Shame on you.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sorry to hear this, but good on pushing for a negative feedback on the person responsible. However, there is no need for the thread to remain open since there is already 4 pages of shaming done, and it will just keep going on and on. Perhaps what we should be pushing is for transactions that take this turn for the worst is a feedback thats negative. Those that make right in the end should only be elevated to neutral, not positive, otherwise it defeats the purpose of itrader reducing the number of people difficult to deal with.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

When a MOD reopens the page there must be a reason.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think there should be a sin-bin folder. All these should go in there.

Bob is a great guy. It is not $100 or $200. I know the figure is triple or quad. of that amount. Everyone has bill to pay and it is not fair in a small fish community to have thing like this happening.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

really , damn. well some fleas cost more to get rid of than others


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

That's to bad, I was hopingu would of got your money by now. Well at least u gave him the chance, no much u can do


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Was this Edarion?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Does the dude live with his parents? If someone knows where he lives I'm sure a short talk with the mom or dad would turn you $ up pretty quick... Or even just the threat of it...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BeN Still has a 20 gallon i "Lent" him around a year ago!!!

Said he would never give it back! Guess what? I still dont have it! Surprise Surprise.....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> BeN Still has a 20 gallon i "Lent" him around a year ago!!!
> 
> Said he would never give it back! Guess what? I still dont have it! Surprise Surprise.....


He actually told u he wasn't giving it back?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> He actually told u he wasn't giving it back?


He sure did. I went outta my way to bring fish back from portland at no extra cost to him, went to his place to drop the tank by... all that. He was mad at me for god knows why... Something like selling some fish after i purchased them from him? Ahh well... It just makes me feel somewhat guilty because If i had used Itrader maybe this wouldn't have happened to bob.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex dont feel bad. I know bob and ben had delt alot in the past so i think bob was going of past trust. It sucks thats its come down to this and its so unfair to bobby!!! As far as i know ben doesnt have fish anymore and i dont think he will be on this site much after this.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, and if we can keep comments civil, that would be greatly appreciated. I opened up this old thread just to let members know that the promised payment in June never happened and so it was time to NOT let the debtor off the hook. Bob will probably never see his owed $350, but at least his expensive lesson can serve to forewarn other members and hopefully prevent future bad transactions like this. And PLEASE, we cannot stress this enough, PLEASE LEAVE NEGATIVE iTRADER ratings if it is warranted. Only if it is warranted, but if nobody ever leaves a negative feedback even when ripped off completely, then other members will fall victim needlessly.

Thank you.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

alright ... stupid question im assuming itrader is like a way to get a good or bad feedback score this much i get .. but what the heck is itrader is it a seperate site for fish stuff or is it on here, how does it work... i was absent on this day of class...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it's for transactions done thru this site......go to your or anyones profile and you will see a feedback score tab...or you can click the number next to feedback score under a persons username on a post to see it


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Almost every transaction i use it, unless of course its with the same person 3 or 4 times in a row. Once people who are regulars get in the habit of leaving feedback to those who are new, then it catches on


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gotcha john thanks is this used strictly for sales/trades or is this for just helping someone out or giving great advice or whats the proper usage of it?, i see because no one has gotten anything from me over there that i am a big fat 0 but assuming someone bought something from me and all went well they give good feedback and my rating goes up, 

but does it go DOWN if lets say for instance you bought a tank from me and i said great shape no leaks and you get it home and it leaks and i refuse to fix it or refund you does my rating then go in the negative >?IF YOU POST NEGATIVELY?

to be honest i dont think i have ever seen a negative number there? maybe just good members lol, 

but if it does work for good advice or if someone goes above and beyond the "call of duty" can i use it for that... because if so i owe a few members some props..


again sorry if this is common knowledge on here it is just an aspect of the game i hadnt even bothered to learn about until this came up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> He sure did. I went outta my way to bring fish back from portland at no extra cost to him, went to his place to drop the tank by... all that. He was mad at me for god knows why... Something like selling some fish after i purchased them from him? Ahh well... It just makes me feel somewhat guilty because If i had used Itrader maybe this wouldn't have happened to bob.


Unbelievable but don't feel bad, like Peter mention they did transactions in the past he trusted him regardless.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just coming across this now, very unfortunate news for Bob and the other member here whom lend him some equipment i am sorry you guys have to deal with this BS.This member from the site(Ben? and his other half Lisa?) have accessed the site as little as two weeks ago, she a bit longer.Checking their profiles can tell you that they still know whats going on, and haven't done right by it,but chose to hide,ignore or forget about the whole thing who knows really.Hope something good comes outta of all this, and avoided in the near future with the use of Itrader as mentioned, and your good 'old gut' feeling cant ignore that one!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Using itrader is great forum tool for you as a buyer/seller/trader to check out the credibility of the person you are about to deal with is. Having said that it must be used for both positive and negative warranted comments only to make it work as it was intended. If you have no comment to make you can use the neutral option offered.
Lets make this forum a good place for all us fish junkies, "use itrader".


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have Updates coming from the CON ARTIST SOON !!!!!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dunno what that means but hopefully it translates into you getting your ducketts


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Hold the press!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Well here we go I have been promised by BEN SAPERS aka "BEN" that he would make payments the last time I was on here he has completely lied to me he also said he has been looking for work another lie I foun out through his posts on facebook he has a job as he posts LIFE IS GOOD and MY new job is doing good I msged him the other day and his reply is OH SORRY DEWD HAD A ROUGH SUMMER STILL LOOKING FOR WORK he owes me 300$ so Don't do business with this clown and I know he has a job he's a liar he also shut his phone off but he's always posting on Facebook on a bus like today so he took full advantage of me and he will do the same to other nice people like me


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

That sucks man , its unfortunate that you got jacked,I dont know specifics on the whole thing but it sounds like he used you to make a quick buck and you lose, best you can do is just walk away with your head up knowing you were in the right and that for $300 bucks you have one less loser in your life,


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I gave him some I trader feedback man I'm MAD what a lying thief that kid is he tells me he has no work but he's on his way to work this morning on facebook he's a great talker


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

He took my tank whole 200g setup with stock stand light pump with a green arowana with cert all only a few months old deal was he was going to give me 900$ he gave me 450$ I felt bad as he did t have the money so I told him give me another 350$ and I'll be happy don't mind helping a friend BOY WAS I WRONG since early April it's now September he sold it for 1100$ 1 week later


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

What an efen piece of s#%t.Sirry to hear that Bob.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I want a green aro and a 200 gallon , man sounds like a great deal, and he sounds even dumber for screwing that up, sorry man


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think that fella needs some eyeshadow if ya know what I mean... The only thing you can do is just keep pestering him until he coughs up the cash

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected], now now , thats not the answer, but i get the eyedea lol get it anyways,


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Hehe I'm too old I'd go to jail but my 220lb 6'3 son isn't lol


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread has about run its course. It doesn't matter if it's just joking around, whenever threats of violence - express or implied - are bandied about, the website can find itself entangled in legal issues that nobody needs.


----------

